# I need to replace my 721!



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I've been having serious problems with the 721 for some time now, particularly bad is the fact that it randomly reboots, then gets stuck in that blasted "678 - Acquiring data from satellite" screen, sometimes for more than 24 hours! I could probably return it for another, but I think it's time to upgrade to a more state of the art standard definition DVR.

As I understand it, the replacement for the standard definition 721 is the 625 . . . is that right? If so, where can I get the best deal on a new unit?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The 625 is the logical sidestep. Do you have to buy one, or would you be willing to lease it? Remember that within a couple of years, there will be a big push towards HD and you need to make sure you factor that in.

Sidestep isn't really fair because the 625 has name based recording and interactive functionality.

Do you have a phone line available to connect it to? Remember that with the 625, you'll be subjected to the joy of a DVR fee and and if you don't connect it to a phone line, an additional access fee.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I'd be willing to lease, but in the long run it seems to be cheaper for me to buy one, use if for a few years, then sell it on eBay. The monthly fee averages out much less this way.

I do have a nearby phone line, but think it's illogical that I must connect to it . . . strange!

How are the 625's working? Are they fairly reliable or is the software and hardware buggy?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bill Mullin said:


> I'd be willing to lease, but in the long run it seems to be cheaper for me to buy one, use if for a few years, then sell it on eBay.


You seem to have ignored my admonitions about everything heading the HD shortly. Your lease fee for two years will be $120 and your purchase price will be about $299. Resale on an SD receiver in a couple of years is likely to be next to nothing just as the 921 and 942 HD receivers are now.


> I do have a nearby phone line, but think it's illogical that I must connect to it . . . strange!


Logic has little to do with it. It is a requirement of the subscriber agreement and that agreement says that if you don't connect it, you _will_ be charged.

Ultimately, what they're trying to do is make sure you aren't moving the receiver around. They figure that with two independent and quite distributable RF signals, you might be cheating and using this setup in a tavern (or similar commercial use) as opposed to your home. There are enough of their 12.5 million subscribers that they don't trust to to warrant putting everyone through the wringer.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

harsh said:


> You seem to have ignored my admonitions about everything heading the HD shortly.


Sorry - there aren't enough HD stations for me to get excited right now, but as there are more and more HD stations to choose from, then I will be switching over.



harsh said:


> Ultimately, what they're trying to do is make sure you aren't moving the receiver around. They figure that with two independent and quite distributable RF signals, you might be cheating and using this setup in a tavern (or similar commercial use) as opposed to your home. There are enough of their 12.5 million subscribers that they don't trust to to warrant putting everyone through the wringer.


OK, that makes sense. Hooking up to a phone line here is a piece of cake since the previous owner was a phone freak. Our 4 bedroom house has 16 phone working phone outlets! :lol:

Based on all you've told me, I think I'll have to reconsider holding on to the 721. Maybe a replacement under my warranty would also be warranted. This won't solve the "678: Acquiring problem . . . " but it may reduce the number of random reboots.

- Bill


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> Sidestep isn't really fair because the 625 has name based recording and interactive functionality.


What "interactive functionality" is missing from the 721 that is present in the 625?



> Resale on an SD receiver in a couple of years is likely to be next to nothing just as the 921 and 942 HD receivers are now.


If I remember right, one of those two generally sells for over $500 on ebay...
UPDATE - I was curious so I did a search... a 942 just closed on ebay a few hours ago for $558...and a 921 just closed a few hours ago for $560... oddly enough, the 921's sell for more than the 942's...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bill Mullin said:


> Sorry - there aren't enough HD stations for me to get excited right now, but as there are more and more HD stations to choose from, then I will be switching over.


Already we're starting to see SD programs sending out widescreen programming. SciFi has been doing it for a while now and even NASA is getting into the spirit. Expect more of that kind of thing to happen within the next six months or so. I don't think you're quite as far away from HDTV as you think.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kstuart said:


> What "interactive functionality" is missing from the 721 that is present in the 625?
> 
> If I remember right, one of those two generally sells for over $500 on ebay...
> UPDATE - I was curious so I did a search... a 942 just closed on ebay a few hours ago for $558...and a 921 just closed a few hours ago for $560... oddly enough, the 921's sell for more than the 942's...


Both receivers sold for $999.99 new and many of the 942 machines are less than a year old.

The supposed advantage of the 921 is that it will do OTA without activation. Rumor has it that the 942 will stop working after a period of time.

The real issue that I was trying to point out is that like the 942 going down 50% a year, SD receivers are going to depreciate similarly and buying one isn't going to net you a real big resale in a year or so. Not because the functionality is lost, but because the additional functionality of HD will be desired; if not by you, by many others.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

OK, I'm convinced, if I can't get the 721 to perform properly I'll forget about the 625 and go with a HD receiver. I guess that state of the art for Dish HD right now would be the VIP622, is that right?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Bill Mullin said:


> OK, I'm convinced, if I can't get the 721 to perform properly I'll forget about the 625 and go with a HD receiver. I guess that state of the art for Dish HD right now would be the VIP622, is that right?


Not to seem stupid, but if you have the Dish Warranty and only want to feed on TV set in SD why not have them replace the 721 under warranty? It has a decent amount of space works reliable unless defective. I've been running one for several years and no problems. The only time I have to tinker with it is when dish changes switchexs under warranty. I've gone from a SW 64 to a Dp 34 to a DPP44 all replaced under warranty. With the DPP44 I'm on ly running one feed to the 721 and using the dish separator.

If your is giving problems, have you looked at signal strength? Maybe your switch is going bad.

The other advantage of the 721 is no monthly DVR fee. And no Lease fee etc,


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

TBoneit said:


> Not to seem stupid, but if you have the Dish Warranty and only want to feed on TV set in SD why not have them replace the 721 under warranty?


I did and the new one seems OK so far. But this is the 6th or 7th I've had, which means my faith in the 721 is at rock bottom. If this one acts up, I have decided to go with a HD unit rather than staying with SD. Stay tuned . . .


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Go ahead and upgrade to an hd dvr. You won't regret it. I upgraded this year to all hd and two 622 dvrs. I love them and I have not had to replace either one- KNOCK ON WOOD! When I had the 721s -3 of them, I had to replace them quite often. It got old. The 721 had so much promise, but no delivery.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> When I had the 721s -3 of them, I had to replace them quite often. It got old. The 721 had so much promise, but no delivery.


I disagree completely. Sounds like you had bad luck. I've had my 721 for just over two years and it has worked great! It has had some problems, but nothing long lasting and no lost recordings! I LOVE my 721!

I also have a 508 and after my initial replacement, it has been bulletproof. As I said, the 721 is more tempermental, but I prefer the 721 by far!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Once you have name based recording power you will never want to go back to the digital vcrs : 721 dvr.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Once you have name based recording power you will never want to go back to the digital vcrs : 721 dvr.


Well, if they get NBR on the 508's, I'll post back whether I think it elevates my opinion on it past the 721 - which it should based on your post. Right now if I was told I could get it for a PVR fee I would pass, I believe you're saying the PVR fee is worth it, for the NBR alone. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

OK, I got a replacement 721 and am continuing to have the same problems! I'm going to go to HD, and have only 1 question - what is the BEST HD receiver that Dish offers?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you considered that maybe you have wiring problems if the replacement has the same problems? I have the dish warranty and when I had a SW64 they were replacing it yearly more or less. 

Knock wood that the DPP44 switch will be more reliable. When the switch would start going bad I would start having problems with signal, sometimes on only one or two ports.

The 721 is sensitive to signal problems as a problem on either tuner can affect it. IOWs I've had what appeared to be 721 problems. I'm still using the same 721, every time it was a switch problem or connector at the switch problem.

Anyway The VIP622 id the newest model of HD DVR. And thus is the best HD DVR.

Why not have DIsh check your installation? Also if you do go HD make sure that you check all the channels for reliable reception. Also check signal strength. Don't sign off on the install until you are sure it is done and that the installer explains how to use your new toy.

Good Luck.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Problems with the switch, LNB, Cables or just the connections between them can cause various problems which people attribute to the receiver.

The fact that you have replaced your receiver and still have the same problem would - on first glance - seem to indicate that the problem is not the receiver.

( Similar situations occur in computer problems, I see people posting in Windows software Forums about a particular problem being caused by Windows, and then I see different people posting in Hardware forums, such as Motherboard forums, about the exact same problem being caused by hardware... )

PS After using NBR, I prefer the 508/721 style of recording. NBR assumes that the Listings are correct. NBR often misses recordings of programs on niche channels who don't report the Guide Listings information correctly. NBR lovers are usually people who only watch the big "water cooler" shows on the Networks (like "Lost" and "24"), and don't watch programs like magazine shows for hobbies or minor sports...


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

kstuart said:


> Problems with the switch, LNB, Cables or just the connections between them can cause various problems which people attribute to the receiver.


My main problem is that the 721 reboots itself randomly, which I don't think could be caused by the switch, LNB, Cables. After the reboot, it takes me 1/2 an hour to get past that "678" screen, which I'm fairly certain is a software glitch. Maybe there is a simple answer to all this, but that's all behind me now . . . I've scheduled installation of a ViP622 and the Platinum HD package from Dish. This will all be done on 1/3.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bill Mullin said:


> After the reboot, it takes me 1/2 an hour to get past that "678" screen, which I'm fairly certain is a software glitch.


That's not a foregone conclusion. Oftentimes, this is in fact a switch or wiring problem. Wet components need time to dry out and shorts can cause all sorts if inexplicable behavior.

With your new receiver, everything but the wire and any other receivers will be replaced. I'd be interested in whether or not your problem goes away if you get a chance to test the 721 before returning it.


----------

